# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  trapez

## Gast

hallo zusammen

ich habe mir vor ca. 3 jahren nach einem anfngerkurs ein uraltes so knapp 4 meter langes surfbrett zugelegt. nun, da ich einigermasen surfen kann (und vor allem ist es rgerlich wenn andere gleiten und ich hab so ein altes brett) hab ich bei ebay  momentan ein 2,90m brett dass ich mir eventuell ersteigern wrde allerdings hab ich da was von trapez gelesen hab glaub schonmal jemanden mit sowas gesehn ich wollte gern wissen was das genau ist bzw. wie sowas funktioniert ist glaub irgendwie zum einhngen.

und ich hab noch eine frage:
die kleineren bretter haben glaub kein schwert kann man damit auch bei wenig wind surfen?

danke fr eure antwort

----------


## Gast

also 1. ein trapez entlastet deine arme,bei mehr wond wird es irgnedwann unmglich ohne trapez lngere zeit zu surfen, es gibt sitz trapeze und hfttrapeze. in einem sitztrapez hockt man drin und und ein hfttrapez ist eher wie ein gurt.
dazu brauchst du auch noch tampen(werden am gabelbaum befestigt)bei gut eingestellten tampen kann man sogar mit beiden hnden von der gabel surfen(nicht alzu lang)bei jedem normalen surf bild kannst du dass mit dem trapez sehn.
2. ja die heutigen bretter haben keine schwerter,sie sind aber dafr breiter udn haben lngere finnen und eingnen sich daher genauso fr leichtwind!
jan

----------


## Gast

ich hab dazu noch eine frage wenn ich demnchst ein trapez habe:

ich les immer in den foren dass man trapez fahren lernen muss - ist das anders bzw. schwieriger als ohne? - was und wie muss man da lernen?

----------


## Gast

Huhu chick!

Wenn du Trapez fahren kannst, ist Surfen viel leichter als ohne Trapez. Du wirst WESENTLICH schneller, kannst grere Segel bei mehr Winddruck fahren und alles ist viel entspannter. Vielleicht hast Du ja schon mal jemanden auf Deinem Gewsser freihndig fahren sehen, der die Arme im Wasser schleifen lsst oder sie hinter den Kopf nimmt. Dieses Gefhl des Gleitens ist es, was fr sehr viele den eigentlichen Reiz des Windsurfens ausmacht.

Was Du dafr lernen mu ist schon ein bischen was, aber im Prinzip einfach.

Zuerst bentigst Du Trapeztampen (die Dinger, die am Gabelbaum befestigt werden und in die Du Dich dann mit Deinem Trapez einhakst). Sie sollten am Anfang etwas lnger gewhlt werden, damit Du Dich leicht ein- und aushaken kannst. Spter, wenn Du es kannst, wirst Du sie so kurz wie mglich fahren wollen.
Sie mssen (vorerst) so am Gabelbaum angebracht werden, da Du, eingehakt auf dem Wasser, das Segel bei etwas Druck mit den Hnden loslassen kannst und es trotzdem aufrecht steht (gehalten durch den Haken an Deinem Trapez). Wenn Du spter bei mehr Wind fhrst, wirst Du sie, dem Druckpunkt Deines Segels entsprechend verschieben.
Dann bentigst Du ein Trapez. Es sollte bequem sitzen (nirgendwo kneifen, etc.) und eine etwas hhere Hakenposition haben (also eher Freeride- als Racetrapez).

Bevor Du nun aufs Wasser gehst, solltest Du an Land ein paar Vorbungen machen, um Dich mit dem Gefhl vertraut zu machen.
Achte darauf, dass die Trapeztampen an der Gabel nach unten (nicht nach hinten und nicht nach vorne) hngen.
Dann geh ein bischen auf die Zehenspitzen und drck die Gabel nach unten und hak Dich ein. Du mut dazu Deinen Unterkrper auf den Tampen zu bewegen.
Willst Du Dich dann wieder aushaken, mach das gleiche umgekehrt.
Dein Gewicht auf den Gabelbaum hngen, auf die Zehenspitzen (Ballen) und den Unterkrper nach vorne. Dann sollten die Tampen 'runterfallen' und wenn Du dann den Unterkrper zurcknimmst, bist Du wieder 'los'.
Das solltest Du einige male wiederholen um Gefhl dafr zu bekommen.

Auf dem Wasser ist es dann eine Frage von Beobachtung und Reflexen. Du solltest Dich nicht einhaken, wenn kein Wind ist; Du verlierst sonst nur das Gleichgewicht und fllst rein :)
Wenn Du eine Be kommen siehst, greife die Gabel etwas breiter, hinten und warte auf die Be. Wenn sie Dein Segel trifft, nimm noch etwas weiter dicht und mache das, was Du schon vorher an Land gebt hast. Lt sie wieder nach, hakst Du Dich aus.
Je strker die Be, desto aufmerksamer und schneller solltest Du sein, aber dafr bekommst Du automatisch Gefhl.

Danach solltest Du Dich ans Fuschlaufenfahren machen (wenn Du das noch nicht kannst). Es ist viel einfacher, als man glaubt (und viele einem weimachen wollen). Du kannst sogar bei 0 Wind (ein halbwegs voluminses Brett vorausgesetzt) in die vordere Schlaufe gehen. Bist Du ein Trickser und wirst gerne nass, wirst Du es sogar auf sehr kleinen Brettern schaffen bei wenig Wind in beide Schlaufen zu kommen, bevor Du absufst und umkippst :)
Also keine Angst und fleiig ben.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

Danke fr eure umfangreichen Antworten ich denke es wird mir in Italien sehr helfen ;)

----------


## Gast

Hab auch diese Ferien Trapezfahren gelernt, is echt ganz einfach, hab mir einfach eins gekauft und hat sofort geklappt! Jetzt will ich gar nich mehr ohne, is viel besser mit!

----------


## Gast

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon einige male im Trapez gehangen, aber immer wenn richtig Wind ist habe ehrlich gesagt etwas bange mal so richtig aufs Brett zu schlagen wenn nicht so klappt! Das gleiche gilt bei mir frs Schlaufen fahren!!! Gibt es da ne Mglichkeit der Gefahr etwas aus dem Weg zu gehen!?

Thx

----------


## Gast

>Hallo zusammen, 
>
>ich habe schon einige male im 
>Trapez gehangen, aber immer wenn 
>richtig Wind ist habe ehrlich 
>gesagt etwas bange mal so 
>richtig aufs Brett zu schlagen 
>wenn nicht so klappt! Das 
>gleiche gilt bei mir frs 
>Schlaufen fahren!!! Gibt es da 
>ne Mglichkeit der Gefahr etwas 
>aus dem Weg zu gehen!? 
>
>
>Thx 


Diese Mglichkeit gibt es nicht, es sei denn, Du lt es.
Aber Du kannst sie minimieren. Ich wrde mich trotzdem nicht drum sorgen. Ich hab in 15 Jahren schon ein paar Schleuderstrze hingelegt... so schlimm war es bisher nicht. Nur nicht den Gabelbaum loslassen. Du fhrst doch sicher auch Fahrrad oder Auto, oder?
Viele ganz frische Anfnger haben auch Angst, da ihnen der Mast auf den Kopf knallt.
Es kann eine Menge passieren - im Kopf - in der Praxis sind beim 'normalen' Surfen solche Dinge aber eher harmlos.
Btw. vor Schlaufenfahren brauchst Du nun wirklich keine Angst zu haben. Die 'retten' Dich eher :)

Viel Spass auf dem Wasser,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

Hi "Chris" also wie schon Olli Sagte in den Schlaufen ist es eher einfacher als ohne jehne. Ein entspanntes Surfen ist so oder so erst Mglich durch Schlaufen und Trapez dieses sind die dinge die Surfen erst relativ einfach machen. ;-)

----------


## Gast

hi ich bins nochmal

komme direkt aus dem urlaub (fahr auch gleich wieder hin) aber das mit dem trapez hat nicht so geklappt. hab ein sitztrapez und mir kamen die tampen zu kurz vor hab kaum geschafft reinzukommen und wenn ich mal drinnen war wars ziemlich schwer den kurs zu halten

achja es war ziemlich wellig und zwar kommen sie wenn ich im wind bin vom der seite also vom rcken her ich fahr ja noch nicht schlaufen und bin deshalb fast bei jeder dritten welle abgsrutscht und die wende war eigentlich gar nicht mglich muss glaub halsen lernen muss man glaub erst aus dem wind abdrehn und dann das segel drehn aber was mach ich mit den fen? sobald ich einen fuss weniger belaste lieg ich im wasser - aber ihr knnt mir bestimmt tipps geben

----------


## Gast

Also ich wrd auf jeden Fall ein Hfttrapez empfehlen. Der Haken ist hher und es ist einfacher sich einzuhngen.. So hab ich`s auch gelernt...

----------


## Gast

ich hab mir en neil pryde easy rider gekauft, geht ganz leicht damit weil man kann sich reinsetzen und es hat en hohen haken! also gut fr Trapezanfnger. War au recht billig hat glaub nur 59 gekostet.....

----------


## Gast

lngere tampen, mindestens unterarm lang. sonst gabel runter oder hfttrapez. grundstzlich muss der tampen im aufrechten stand ca. 1 cm unter dem haken hngen (auf dem trockenen checken). alle angaben fr anfnger!

----------


## Gast

Hi,

ich wrde dir auf jeden Fall ein Sitztrapez enpfhlen. Damit bringst du viel einfacher viel mehr Druck auf den Mastfu.

Ich hab mein Hft auch gegen ein Sitz eingetauscht

----------


## Gast

Nim Variotampen (die lngsten) und am besten mit Metallklipp. Die verrutschen auch spter nicht, so hast Du lnger davon.

Was deine Fe betrifft, steck sie in die Schlaufen.
Klingt einfach? Ist auch so :)
Wenn du dich vor Englisch nicht scheust, guck mal hier rein:
http://www.star-board.com/school/read.asp?ID=801

Halsen? In Worte gefasst? Hm...
Meinst du Halsen bei Leichtwind oder Powerhalsen?
Zieh dir jede Fahrtechnikserie rein, die du finden kannst.
Wenn du jemanden auf dem Wasser siehst, der sauber und rund halst, fahr ihm hinterher und mach alles nach :)
Halsen sind einfach wenn man sie kann, fr manche Leute anscheinend wirklich leicht, aber fr die meisten, die sie lernen recht komplexe Manver (bis sie rund und sauber klappen).
Was Leichtwindhalsen angeht, guck Dir mal hier unter moves die Halse an, ist wirklich gut beschrieben.
Fr schnellere Varianten solltest du dich an snap jibes orientieren, die helfen auch bei langsamer Fahrt und mehr Wind 'um die Ecke' zu kommen.
http://hiwind.pe.kr/snap.html
Die Legende persnlich machts hier vor, also streng dich an :)

Wenn es Dir um Powerhalsen geht, schnapp Dir ein Longboard (Skateboard), knall vorne nen Mastfu drauf zieh die Schoner an und mach :)
Du lernst Gleitmanver beim Windskaten/Rollsurfen superleicht, da du eigentlich immer im 'Vollgleiten' bist.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten, such dir Flachwasser, wenn du etwas neues Lernen mchtest, das nichts mit Wellenreiten oder Springen zu tun hat :)

----------


## Gast

Logisch muss man es lernen d.h. du musst es einfach mal probieren, das ist anfnglich eine Umstellung doch man bekommt es mit der Zeit automatisch in das Gefhl...das schwierige ist wirklich nur die Umgewhnung also heisst es einfach ben, ben, ben. Einfach mal probieren  aufgeben nach ein paar Fehlversuchen.:-)

----------

